# Amusing MH Bumper stickers



## Rochdalemasher (Jun 22, 2009)

I came accross this one parked in Rotherham this morning It said
"I Apologise for driving so close in front of you"
Does anyone here have any amusing bumper stickers? Regards Mick


----------



## henede (Nov 18, 2009)

Saw this one in Ballymoney.


"Humpty Dumpty was pushed" 8O


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

saw one on a motorhome "if this motorhome is being driven well please call the police it is stolen" :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I saw one on a MH which said "some mornings I wake up grumpy, other times I let him sleep"


----------



## Rochdalemasher (Jun 22, 2009)

stephenpug said:


> saw one on a motorhome "if this motorhome is being driven well please call the police it is stolen" :lol: :lol: :lol:


i should get that one for mine lol


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Seen on the 'T'-bar of lorries and MHs...

_*"Skids stop here!"*_


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

If you can read this
Someone has nicked my trailer​


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm not drunk, i'm trying to avoid the potholes!


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

I have been watching this for ages, not got around to buying it yet.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320484049338&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Mandy


----------



## BJandPete (Jul 8, 2008)

Don't wash this vehicle - Undergoing scientific dirt test
Cover me. I'm changing lanes.
Keep honking, I'm reloading
He who laughs last thinks slowest
Is reading in the bathroom considered Multi-Tasking?
You must be from the shallow end of the gene pool.
I used to have a handle on life, but it broke.
You're Just Jealous Because The Voices Are Talking To Me
Jesus is coming, everyone look busy
I Refuse To Have A Battle Of Wits With An Unarmed Person
The Earth Is Full - Go Home
As long as there are tests, there will be prayer in public schools
My kid had sex with your honor student.
Your kid may be an honor student but you're still an IDIOT!
I is a college student
I souport publik edekasion
If you think education is expensive, Try ignorance
Laugh alone and the world thinks you're an idiot.
You! Out Of The Gene Pool!
The gene pool could use a little chlorine.
I took an IQ test and the results were negative.
Beer - Helping ugly people have sex since 1765
BEER: It's not just for breakfast anymore.
Why drink and drive, when you can smoke and fly.
Make it idiot proof and someone will make a better idiot. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BJandPete (Jul 8, 2008)

I still miss my wife, But my aim is improving
A woman without a man is like a fish without a bicycle
Women who seek to be equal to men lack ambition.
Sometimes I wake up grumpy. Other times I let her sleep :lol:


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

I have just bought the apology sticker. I was out in the MH yesterday and some clown followed me so close I could not see him. What a stupid way to drive with a wall of white a few feet away from your windscreen. Whether the sticker will help, these morons probably can't read.

Dave


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi




Seen written on a dirty Serco Prison van. " This van may contain nuts" then someone had added "and that's only the Staff"  




Andy


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

On the back of our van:

Kids - this was your inheritance money!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

dovtrams said:


> I have just bought the apology sticker. I was out in the MH yesterday and some clown followed me so close I could not see him. What a stupid way to drive with a wall of white a few feet away from your windscreen. Whether the sticker will help, these morons probably can't read.
> 
> Dave


Why wouldn't you expect someone to drive closer to your bumper if you put a sticker on it for them to read.

If you don't want people on your tail, drive faster, or don't give them any reading material. Seemples innit :roll: :roll: :roll:

And while we're on the subject of reading the back of vehicles, why do they always give 0800 number to ring if you want to complain about someones driving, is it a ploy to make them look caring, but realise most won't ring from a mobile because of the exorbitant cost, and can't be bothered once they get home.

And why do we have to pay for a free call any way, Grrr


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> dovtrams said:
> 
> 
> > I have just bought the apology sticker. I was out in the MH yesterday and some clown followed me so close I could not see him. What a stupid way to drive with a wall of white a few feet away from your windscreen. Whether the sticker will help, these morons probably can't read.
> ...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

dovtrams said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > dovtrams said:
> ...


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

How about 

'never drive faster than your angels can fly'

Chris


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

"You may get there before me, but I have got beer in the fridge"
or
"You may get there before me but I have a toilet on board"


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Just a few more.


----------



## bob23 (Nov 13, 2009)

DO NOT EAT YELLOW SNOW


----------



## philsil (Jul 24, 2007)

A Dog's for Life, not a night in Torquay


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
On the back of a souped up Mini-Pick up,years ago. "Sniff my DIFF!".
Just thinking about it still makes me smile.
Gearjammer


----------



## Rochdalemasher (Jun 22, 2009)

mandyandandy said:


> I have been watching this for ages, not got around to buying it yet.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320484049338&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Mandy


Thats the one i saw in Rotherham the other morning. At least i know where he / she got it from  Regards Mick


----------



## Rochdalemasher (Jun 22, 2009)

The latest one i have seen is "Watch out for Moron behind me" and boy do i get some of those!!


----------



## bertieburstner (May 1, 2005)

painted on the back of one I saw in Bristol last week:

"Adventure Before Dementia!!"


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Back a few years when it was getting blamed by the press for everything - "El Nino is Innocent"


----------



## stearman65 (Nov 22, 2010)

*Bumper Sticker*

This was on another forum so I kept it. Apologies if it has already been posted.
Stearman65


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

bertieburstner said:


> painted on the back of one I saw in Bristol last week:
> 
> "Adventure Before Dementia!!"


That's what we have on ours! but we weren't in Bristol last week,


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

mandyandandy said:


> I have been watching this for ages, not got around to buying it yet.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320484049338&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Mandy


Bought it, not sure whether to put it on the back...Bottle gone


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Seen on the back of a car a few years ago.

Adam came first 
But then men always do !


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

On the back of the wifes car squirrels are natures little speed bumps


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

sysinfo said:


> mandyandandy said:
> 
> 
> > I have been watching this for ages, not got around to buying it yet.
> ...


It is on the back of mine, go on be brave, lots of people comment about it and it is a great laugh. Cannot quantify a negative, but it seems to keep them away from back of my MH.

dave


----------



## Tklybeard (Nov 27, 2009)

Do not mess in the affairs of Dragons for you are crunchy and good with ketchup

I brake for Fairies, Elves, Lepricorns and other Mystical creatures

Denial is not a river in Egypt


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

My other vehicle is a broom


----------



## Fugglestick (Aug 30, 2007)

People only notice what I do
When I stop doing it


----------



## 5bells (Feb 4, 2009)

Liz and me saw this on the back of a truck.

WHALE OIL BEEF HOOKED

Took her ages to figure it out.

Yes I know its an oldun

Ray


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

5bells said:


> Liz and me saw this on the back of a truck.
> 
> WHALE OIL BEEF HOOKED
> 
> ...


I'm with Liz coz I can´t figure it out either. :frown2: Oh yes I do :grin2: took all of a minute.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

All those names from the recent past! A couple flying over us. 

I never did know why Jented always signed off as Gearjammer. I guess I never will. 

.


----------



## marshallbrown (Jan 9, 2019)

I saw so many stickers but don't remember except one, "mental inside"


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

After reading through this thread it was great to see some of the old names, I've often wondered whatever happened to Bulawayolass. I believe she may have remarried, does anyone know?


----------



## Burgo (Mar 5, 2018)

On an adventure before dementia..


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Gosh they are so old 

And I guess the choose to leave 

Sandra


----------



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

“Caution, Old Age Travellers”


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Drew said:


> After reading through this thread it was great to see some of the old names, I've often wondered whatever happened to Bulawayolass. I believe she may have remarried, does anyone know?


I have occasionally wondered if they could still receive a PM or not but never tried, apathy got in the way.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well they’ve gone

I guess that was they chose to do 

Obliviously we were not so important to their lives 

How are we important to each other’s lives .?

Who knows ?

I hope we are, I hope we are friends ,

But who knows ?

I don’t 

Sandra


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Another recent one spotted.

All who wander are not lost

And

I’m not lost, I’m exploring

Andy

For many years we have had “On an adventure before dementia” on the back of MH’s (and current tin tent) No end of Dutch people have asked if they can photograph it, no idea why but nice of them to ask.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Have we had 'Don't follow me I'm lost as well'


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Forgot this one !!!

A doggie isnt just for Christmas, it a great position for the rest of the year :grin2::grin2:

Shall I leave now??????

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Don't follow me I'm lost too.

If you can read this, you're too damned close.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Mrplodd said:


> Forgot this one !!!
> 
> A doggie isnt just for Christmas, it a great position for the rest of the year :grin2::grin2:
> 
> ...


The Chinese version is much less pet friendly and relates to the New Year as well, I think it might not be polite to detail it here but am sure readers imaginations will suffice.....>


----------

